# Apocalypse Dawn - Ein Spiel von Gamern für Gamer



## ADMilan (13. Dezember 2016)

*Apocalypse Dawn - Ein Spiel von Gamern für Gamer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Das ultimative Zombie Survival MMORPG*
_Es geht nicht nur ums Überleben ... _
Entdecke eine Atemberaubende Geschichte, finde neue Freunde, trete einer Gilde bei und hilf uns dabei, die Welt zu retten!​

*Was für eine Art von Spiel ist Apocalypse Dawn?*
Apocalpyse Dawn vereinigt die Aspekte aus Survival Spielen mit denen von MMORPGs und lässt den Spieler auf unvergleichliche Art und Weise in eine Post-Apokalyptische Welt eintauchen. Die Spieler werden feststellen, dass sie gemeinsam daran arbeiten müssen, um nach einer Heilung der Krankheit zu suchen. Das Spiel wird für den PC und vermutlich auch auf der Konsole erscheinen.


*Wo unterscheidet sich Apocalypse Dawn von anderen Survival Spielen?*
Wir glauben, dass das alleinige Ziel zu überleben auf Dauer furchtbar langweilig und schlichtweg zu simpel ist. Aus diesem Grund implementieren wir eine Reihe von Features in unser Spiel, die dieses einzigartig und überzeugend, aber auch dauerhaft spaßig machen sollen. Alle Funktionen im Spiel werden so ausgelegt, dass sie dem Spieler für einen größeren Zweck dienen und verhindern, dass ihm langweilig wird.


*Features von Apocalypse Dawn*​

*Atemberaubende Storyline & Saison System*
Das grundlegende Ziel des Spiels ist es, eine Heilung auf die Infektion zu finden und die Welt retten. Der Server wird einen Gesamtfortschritt in der Geschichte haben und die Spieler werden in der Lage sein, Missionen alleine oder als Gruppe zu absolvieren, um die Server-weite Kampagne voranzubringen. Eine Saison wird ungefähr 6 Monate dauern. Am Ende jeder Saison werden wir sowohl eine neue Kampagne, als auch eine neue Story zur Verfügung stellen, um die nächste Saison zu beginnen.


*Innovatives Gildensystem*
Wir entschieden uns dazu, ein unkonventionelles Gilden-System zu implementieren. Eine Gilde muss zunächst eine Basis finden, diese einnehmen und als Hauptquartier der Gilde einsetzen. In dieser Basis können sich die Spieler nun zur Gilde verbinden und gemeinsam Ressourcen, Gebäude und Projekte sammeln und erschaffen. Jede Gilde kann eine unbegrenzte Anzahl an Basen haben. Einige Gilden Basen werden mit NPCs ausgestattet, um sicheren Handel zu ermöglichen.


*Unterschiedliche Charakterklassen*
Die erste Version des Spiels wird fünf Hauptklassen beinhalten: Arzt, Soldat, Handwerker, Ingenieur und Jäger. Jede Klasse hat ihre eigenen Vor- und Nachteile, mit denen sich der Spielstil des Spielers ändert.


*Dynamisches Talent-System*
Jede Klasse hat vier Zweige von Talenten. Einer davon ist exklusiv für die jeweilige Klasse. Die anderen 3 werden ganz, bzw. teilweise, für jede Klasse verfügbar sein. Alle Talente werden durch bestimmte Handlungen im Spiel freigeschaltet und nicht einfach nur vom Spieler "geklickt". 


*Erfahrungs- und Levelsystem*
Jeder Spieler wird zwei Erfahrungsbalken im UI vorfinden. Einmal die Erfahrung des Charakters und die Erfahrung, welche Account-weit ist. Durch die Erfahrung des Charakters kann dieser auf bestimmte High-Level-Talente zugreifen. Durch die Account-weite Erfahrung kann der Spieler sich Gegenstände von bestimmten Händlern für kosmetische Items kaufen. Die Account-weite Erfahrung erlaubt es dem Spieler außerdem, sich gewisse Vorteile zum Start jeder neuen Saison zu sichern.


*Screenshots*
https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachme...8907082752/AbandonedHospital_example_loop.gif_ (Animated)_
_Zombies hinter der Tür? Na' dann los!_





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Eine der größten Städte im Spiel. Viele Einwohner vor der Infektion heißt viele Zombies danach._​

Alle Screenshots findest du auf Facebook.


*Wann und wie wird das Spiel herauskommen?*
Das Spiel wird durch eine Kampagne auf Kickstarter finanziert. Diese wird am 15. Januar 2017 gestartet. Wenn die Kampagne erfolgreich beendet wird, wird es wohl Anfang 2018 eine Beta Version und Ende 2018 die endgültige Version des Spiel geben. Auf Kickstarter wird das Vorbestellen des Spieles zu einem Aktionspreis möglich sein. Außerdem erhaltet ihr dadurch exklusive Skins für Charaktere zum Release des Spieles.


Bei Fragen zögert nicht, diese in diesem Thread zu stellen. Außerdem sind wir über unsere Facebook Seite oder unserem Discord Server zu erreichen. Für Vorschläge und Kritik sind wir jederzeit dankbar.


Weitere Informationen auf unserer Website.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2016)

Kommt das im Google Play Store?

Kann man nur online und nur in der Gruppe spielen oder auch solo?

Eure Webseite hat kein Impressum, das solltet ihr schleunigst ändern, wenn ihr seriös wirken und Abmahnungen entgegen wirken wollt.


----------



## ADMilan (13. Dezember 2016)

Hey Spiritogre,

zunächst danke für dein Interesse. Apocalypse Dawn wird auf PC und Konsole, nicht aber auf dem Smartphone erscheinen. Unser Unternehmen wurde nicht in Deutschland gegründet und hat auch ihren Firmensitz nicht dort. Inwieweit wir ein Impressum brauchen, da wir Content auf Deutsch bieten, weiß ich nicht. Trotzdem werde ich das mal weitergeben.

Man kann nur Online spielen, da es ein MMORPG ist. (Massive Multiplayer Online Role Play Game) Trotzdem kann man sich auch online alleine ins Abenteuer stürzen.

Grüße,
Milan


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Beantwortung der Fragen. Aber denkt ihr wirklich, dass ein Indie-MMORPG im Stil von entsprechenden Smartphonespielen (zugegeben, die meisten sind F2P und entsprechend eingegeschränkt) mit vielleicht PC-mäßigen Menüs etc. erfolgreich sein kann? 

Und na ja, selbst wenn der Sitz nicht in Deutschland ist, selbst im Ausland hat jede seriöse Firma ein Impressum mit Adresse, Telefonnummer und nicht bloß eine Tonne an Social Media Links.


----------



## ADMilan (13. Dezember 2016)

Unser Spiel wird nicht im Stil von Smartphone Spielen daherkommen. Vergleichbar sind Spiele wie DayZ, Miscreated etc.

Gruß


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Dezember 2016)

ADMilan schrieb:


> Unser Spiel wird nicht im Stil von Smartphone Spielen daherkommen. Vergleichbar sind Spiele wie DayZ, Miscreated etc.
> 
> Gruß



Uhm, schon bei den Smartphonespielen sitzen teilweise 20 Leute und mehr. Bei DayZ und Co sind es Dutzende Entwickler und viele, viele Jahre (und die Dinger werden einfach nicht fertig) sowie teilweise Millionenkapital in der Hinterhand.

Wieviele Leute habt ihr und in welchem Jahrzehnt soll der Titel fertig werden? Oder plant ihr auch wieder so ein ewiges Early Access Teil?


----------



## ADMilan (13. Dezember 2016)

Wir kommen aus der IT. Alle Teammitglieder haben bereits Jahrelange Erfahrungen in großen Firmen sammeln können. Wir wissen, wie wir ein solches Projekt auf die Beine stellen können.

Zum Thema "Early Access". - Unser Spiel wird weder auf Steam, noch als Early Access Titel erscheinen. Lediglich eine Beta Version wird für ausgewählte Spieler verfügbar sein.

Gerne können wir beide auch persönlich auf unserem Discord-Server schreiben, solltest du weitere Fragen haben.

Grüße


----------



## Spiritogre (14. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Antworten, da bin ich wirklich mal gespannt, ob das was wird.


----------



## ADMilan (10. Januar 2017)

Unser Trailer:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CqLxL-uZh4


----------

